# ATL - HD Locals



## cboylan3 (Jan 26, 2004)

I have a question about local HD channels. I get my locals through Dish. The big 4 are in HD (abc,nbc,cbs,fox), all the other locals are in SD (pbs, CW, MyAtl, etc...). now my neighbor has Directv and he gets his local through them. However, not only the big 4 are in HD, but so are CW and MyAtl. So, I'm a little confused, if Dish is providing locals in HD, shouldn't they be carrying all the locals in that DMA that are broadcasting HD?

thanks in advance


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

cboylan3 said:


> I have a question about local HD channels. I get my locals through Dish. The big 4 are in HD (abc,nbc,cbs,fox), all the other locals are in SD (pbs, CW, MyAtl, etc...). now my neighbor has Directv and he gets his local through them. However, not only the big 4 are in HD, but so are CW and MyAtl. So, I'm a little confused, if Dish is providing locals in HD, shouldn't they be carrying all the locals in that DMA that are broadcasting HD?
> 
> thanks in advance


"Shouldn't" is the operative word. Most of us want them, but in most DMA's they don't provide The CW, MyNetwork, or PBS affiliates in HD. They simply don't have the transponder space and would rather try to provide the big 4 to as many DMA's as possible.


----------



## gretschdrum (Dec 29, 2007)

cboylan3 said:


> I have a question about local HD channels. I get my locals through Dish. The big 4 are in HD (abc,nbc,cbs,fox), all the other locals are in SD (pbs, CW, MyAtl, etc...). now my neighbor has Directv and he gets his local through them. However, not only the big 4 are in HD, but so are CW and MyAtl. So, I'm a little confused, if Dish is providing locals in HD, shouldn't they be carrying all the locals in that DMA that are broadcasting HD?
> 
> thanks in advance


If you're using a 722 (or any other receiver with over the antenna capability) the HD locals come in pretty darn well via OTA. FYI, I'm in Marietta and I made one of the infamous "coat hanger/bowtie antennas" and it pulls in all the aforementioned missing HD channels very well. In fact, I'm watching the Braves in HD on Peachtree TV as I type this.


----------



## kal915 (May 7, 2008)

gretschdrum said:


> If you're using a 722 (or any other receiver with over the antenna capability) the HD locals come in pretty darn well via OTA. FYI, I'm in Marietta and I made one of the infamous "coat hanger/bowtie antennas" and it pulls in all the aforementioned missing HD channels very well. In fact, I'm watching the Braves in HD on Peachtree TV as I type this.


Why am i too lazy to do this? 
I just missed the Smallville season premier in HD!:nono2:


----------



## cboylan3 (Jan 26, 2004)

gretschdrum said:


> If you're using a 722 (or any other receiver with over the antenna capability) the HD locals come in pretty darn well via OTA. FYI, I'm in Marietta and I made one of the infamous "coat hanger/bowtie antennas" and it pulls in all the aforementioned missing HD channels very well. In fact, I'm watching the Braves in HD on Peachtree TV as I type this.


Well, I'm up in Flowery Branch.....we get nothing up here 

Just thought it was strange that different companies offered different locals...figured locals were locals

does dish offer HD locals besides the big 4 to any DMA? If not, they may want to have a disclaimer stating that they only offer the big 4 in HD (maybe they already do, and I just didn't notice). I dont know, when I hear that they offer locals in HD, I'm thinking they mean all of my locals that broadcast in HD.


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

Directv HD locals on my HR21 via satellite.

2 WSB
5 WAGA
11 WXIA
17 WPCH
36 WATL
36 WGCL
69 WUPA


----------



## dishlover2 (Aug 24, 2008)

ssmith10pn said:


> Directv HD locals on my HR21 via satellite.
> 
> 2 WSB
> 5 WAGA
> ...


sorry 46


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I was wondering, when does "Snellville Days" happen? :shrug:

Speaking of which, I sure do miss the old _"Tucker Days"_ 
flip-flop parade with Ludlow Porch and Miss Kitty Litter.


----------



## tedb3rd (Feb 2, 2006)

I believe it has to do with bandwidth. I wish those others were HD also. I'm not a lawyer but it's my understanding that the 'must carry' rules don't mean 'must carry in HD'... The other thing is that your buddy might be getting the other channels in HD via OTA... I'm not a DirecTV subber so I don't know what they are carrying--other than that they claim to carry more HD (just like Dish does).


----------



## cboylan3 (Jan 26, 2004)

tedb3rd said:


> I believe it has to do with bandwidth. I wish those others were HD also. I'm not a lawyer but it's my understanding that the 'must carry' rules don't mean 'must carry in HD'... The other thing is that your buddy might be getting the other channels in HD via OTA... I'm not a DirecTV subber so I don't know what they are carrying--other than that they claim to carry more HD (just like Dish does).


It probably has to do with bandwith like everyone is saying. Does Direct have that much more bandwith? My neighbor is getting them through Directv, he doesn't have OTA.

I was just curious, more than anything else 'cause it seemed strange.


----------



## cboylan3 (Jan 26, 2004)

Nick said:


> I was wondering, when does "Snellville Days" happen? :shrug:
> 
> Speaking of which, I sure do miss the old _"Tucker Days"_
> flip-flop parade with Ludlow Porch and Miss Kitty Litter.


after "Buford Days"


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

cboylan3 said:


> after "Buford Days"


ha.

i don't think anyone's gonna stop those boys.


----------



## satgeek550 (May 30, 2008)

gretschdrum said:


> If you're using a 722 (or any other receiver with over the antenna capability) the HD locals come in pretty darn well via OTA. FYI, I'm in Marietta and I made one of the infamous "coat hanger/bowtie antennas" and it pulls in all the aforementioned missing HD channels very well. In fact, I'm watching the Braves in HD on Peachtree TV as I type this.


I pitty you, I am way to far for an OTA I live in the most extreme part of Cherokee County and we can get nothing with an OTA (thank you god for mountains) Hopfully the Braves will sell again. The only ones I got in HD were the ones on Turner South or now Sports South, whatever anymore.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

satgeek550 said:


> (...thank you god for mountains )


You may want to reconsider the logic of your remark. I'm pretty sure the
mountains were there first, and God before that. I'm guessing here, but
I venture that it was you who chose to live where you live, not God. Your
rant reminds me of those who choose to move near an airport, then they
complain about the noise.

Since you place higher value on TV than you do the mountains, or even
God, Himself, the easy solution to your OTA viewing dilemma is to move.


----------



## satgeek550 (May 30, 2008)

Nick said:


> You may want to reconsider the logic of your remark. I'm pretty sure the
> mountains were there first, and God before that. I'm guessing here, but
> I venture that it was you who chose to live where you live, not God. Your
> rant reminds me of those who choose to move near an airport, then they
> ...


Im sorry I dont need to hear ur rant too.


----------



## satgeek550 (May 30, 2008)

I know this is an old, old topic but I am excited to announce for those who live in Atlanta and are Braves fans, WPCH aka Peachtree TV is now available in High Definition as part of the E* ATL Locals.

Sorry im just a bit excited...


----------



## et121212 (Feb 9, 2009)

I had Atlanta Local for 2 months on a vip612 without any problem (except that we don't enough hd stateions). Then all the HD pictures started skipping since 2/5. Does anyone have the same prolbnlrm? If you had the problem (or if you fixed the problem), please let me knwo.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

et121212 said:


> I had Atlanta Local for 2 months on a vip612 without any problem (except that we don't enough hd stateions). Then all the HD pictures started skipping since 2/5. Does anyone have the same prolbnlrm? If you had the problem (or if you fixed the problem), please let me knwo.


I do not have the same prolbnlrm.


----------



## et121212 (Feb 9, 2009)

I had Atlanta Local channels for 2 months on a vip612 without any problem (except that we don't enough hd stateions). Then all the HD pictures (SD is OK)started skipping (since 2/5). Does anyone have the same problem? Please let me know. 

The technican told me that this is a known problem for VIP612 and VIP622 but I somhow doubt it.


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

Probably your dish alignment on 129.


----------



## et121212 (Feb 9, 2009)

ssmith10pn said:


> Probably your dish alignment on 129.


Thanks. I have LNB drift on 129 (-9). I have scheduled a service call for Tuesday (3/4). Hope they can fix the drift problem and local channel problem.

We lost reception due to bad weather for a few hours today and I finally had to unplug the box for a hard reboot. Then, oddly enough, the problem for the local channels seems to be gone. (Note that we tried the reboot several times before, but the local channel problem persisted).

I got very pissed at the local channels and cancelled the service for 2 weeks before re-subscribing it.

My problems with hooking VIP612 to my own antenna: (a) no EPG on the OTA channels and (b) occasional "signal lost" reported by VIP612, which is not that bad for live TV viewing but it would cause the DVR playback to reboot!!). Yesterday I had persistent "signal lost" error messagess with Channel 8 on VIP612 - so I had my HTPC on channel 8 side by side (the HDTV card is hooked to the same antenna) and it plays through with out any hitch. Today, there is not problem with channel 8 but Channel 17 is acting up. I think E* purposedly plants a few bugs to OTA reception so the customers will have to pay for the local channel services.

Also, sorry for double-posting.

Update 3/7-- LNB drift problem has been fixed (tech replaced the LNB). So far so good. Frankly I could not detect any difference.


----------

